# What secondary exchange companies take Worldmark?



## sun starved Gayle (May 24, 2013)

I would like to exchange for Hawaii in January or February of 2014 (I know, I know, difficult trade, late in the game etc.) and was considering another exchange company besides II which I am now a member of. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Gayle


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2013)

How about RCI? Can you still join RCI as a WORLDMARK owner? Exchanging to Hawaii should be pretty easy especially at the last minute.


----------



## presley (May 24, 2013)

Check out SFX.  They do a lot of Hawaii.  You can look on their site and book a WM room in Prime time/location and get a good trade.

http://www.sfx-resorts.com/season_grid.aspx


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2013)

Another one is TPI. They specialize in Hawaii trades.


----------

